
Sorry, everyone: The future of sex is total apathy - imartin2k
http://fusion.net/story/333323/future-of-sex-total-apathy/
======
erdevs
It has been interesting to watch US sex culture evolve the past several
decades. Widely taboo in the 50s and before, partially romanticized in the 60s
and 70s, more censorious in the 80s, then celebrated and promoted in the
mid-90s through to today.

I'm glad that sex and sexuality are no longer as repressed. I think, though,
that the pendulum now may have swung too far toward near cultural obsession
and proactive promotion in recent years.

I'll be glad if we settle in a spot where sex is just a thing-- an experience
with many variations just as with most of life. Neither censored nor
overexposed. No real fuss, no real shock value, no special forbiddenness or
"cool" factor. It feels like we're getting closer to that, which seems
healthy.

~~~
fao_
Well, the only way to let it be just a thing, is to not have it censored. The
current taboo aspect of some parts of sex is harmful to this goal. If you want
it to just be another experience, and not special (For any reason) or
different, then you have to treat it exactly like you would any other
experience.

~~~
Arnor
This is all very perplexing. I don't understand any of this internal logic. I
can't see how you can "treat [sex] exactly like you would any other
experience" because we treat all experiences differently. We don't treat
riding a bike like eating. We don't treat gardening like watching a movie. So
how can we treat sex like gardening, watching a movie, biking, and eating?
Likewise, I don't see how making sex "just another experience" makes it "not
special." I hope that most of our experiences in life are special. I'm sure
I've completely missed the point. Sorry if that's the case.

~~~
eightofdiamonds
I think they are just saying that until we can treat sex like the things you
mentioned, biking, gardening or watching a movie, then it will be viewed
differently.

And we are not going to do that any time soon. You're right any experience can
be special. But they are saying special treatment, we handle sex differently
as a society. And while I think openness and education about sex is great I
don't want my kid to walk down the street and see people having intercourse.

I think it's like how we sexualize breasts. Other cultures do not to the
extent we do because they are just treated like another part of the body. They
are not covered, they are always there. We hide them and show them off to get
a glimpse, but for the most part they are censored in most situations in the
U.S. That makes them not "just another experience". It drives curiosity.

------
Spooky23
I kind of zoned out in this article. What exactly is the point?

The author seems to be upset about a bunch of low-signal articles that claim
that young people don't want to have sex anymore. So she writes an even lower
signal rant about it.

~~~
spiderfarmer
An hyperbolic article about a couple of hyperbolic articles, written by people
completely out of touch with reality. I think our hormones and natural
instincts are perfectly able to take care of this new hipster attitude towards
sex and if not, natural selection will take care of it.

~~~
bluejekyll
Exactly. This is all I could think while reading this.

It also goes against the happiness stuff that has been linked to having more
sex.

If there was a point, it's to allow people who already opt to not have sex, to
not feel stygmatized by it.

------
ferrari8608
Could the obesity epidemic have a little to do with this? With around two
thirds of the US population overweight, that's a lot of conventionally
unattractive people. For males especially, being overweight drastically
reduces the odds of being noticed by a potential partner. I suspect hormone
imbalances, part of the metabolic syndrome umbrella shared with the symptom of
obesity, might also have a hand in this.

~~~
tmptmp
Well said. General physical strength and health have a lot do with your
appetite and your appeal for sex.

But, I guess, there is another factor too. With easy access to too much and
uninterrupted entertainment (TV, internet, whatsapp, snapchat etc) our brains
may be getting too tired to bother about sex or our brains may be getting too
satisfied to desire sex.

------
kahrkunne
It's already happening in countries like Japan. I agree with the author that
the age of sex is coming to an end.

